# Seven String Strats and Teles...yep another update



## ohio_eric (Dec 14, 2007)

I've noticed even more talk on here about how cool seven string Strats and Teles would be so I thought I would let everyone in on where it all stands. 

It stands about where it was last time. But this isn't a bad thing. It hasn't gone backward and USACG is still wanting to push forward. Remember USACG is a small shop and this will take time. But in all honesty we are way ahead of where I expected us to be when I first e-mailed them last summer. Also I just talked to Rob at USACG and he's hopeful after the turn of the year we can start really pushing towards putting these into production. We are very close really. Over the next few weeks I'm going to get a move on putting the final pieces together so we can get this all finalized. 

A huge thanks to Scott for designing a great bridge for Telecasters, without it I doubt we could have done anything close to a traditional Tele. Thanks Scott. 

So hopefully sometime fairly soon I will have some kind of announcement. I can't make any promises or set any timelines. But it is moving forward and I hope soon we can get some seven string strats and teles.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

freaking awesome. keep it up


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

oh by the way, where were things last time?
linkage? quick recap of the status?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 14, 2007)

Right now I have seen the CAD renderings, which sadly I am not allowed to share to protect USACG's work, but they do look quite nice. 

They have a basic list of options that will be offered, I can't share that either. Sorry. 

Most of what is left is fine tuning it so it comes out really good. 

There are some issues with finding pickups for them to use in setting up the sizes for pickup routes, I'm working on that. Also I need to find a pickguard source.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 14, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Right now I have seen the CAD renderings, which sadly I am not allowed to share to protect USACG's work, but they do look quite nice.
> 
> They have a basic list of options that will be offered, I can't share that either. Sorry.
> 
> ...



A set of 7 string single coils from Seymour Duncan's custom shop is ~$300 

Pickups for Strat® - 7-String for Strat® - Seymour Duncan/Basslines


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update man! I really can't wait to see these, my strat gas has gone to extremes...


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

you can get a set of riograndes too, or shit, just buy a damn blaze middle. that works for the strat single. dunno about the tele though


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2007)

BKP's singles are also available for seven strings


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

OFFICIALLY?
I've heard that, but never seen it confirmed. 
i really ought to get off my ass and shoot tim an email


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

If it will have the wizard7 neck profile I will hit that


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

yevetz said:


> If it will have the wizard7 neck profile I will hit that



These are supposed to be like Strats


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 15, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> OFFICIALLY?
> I've heard that, but never seen it confirmed.
> i really ought to get off my ass and shoot tim an email





You email while standing up?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 15, 2007)

yes 



ok no


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ill be throwing down for a tele immediately. Many thanks to Scott for solving the bridge issue. Now I gotta get going with SD customshop for the pickups.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 15, 2007)

we need to pester EMG about EMGSA7s. The SAs are one of my favourite 6 string single coils.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 15, 2007)

yes, Rio Grandes are the only non-custom option, now that Anderson doesn't make their 7-string pickups anymore, and they sound great. Duncan Custom Shop will make 7-string strat single-coils and 7-string Tele bridge and neck pickups.



ohio_eric said:


> Also I need to find a pickguard source.


so would you be designing those from scratch, or would USACG design them but need someone else to make them? i'm curious because the exact body shape has a lot to do with how the pickguard should be shaped. what i mean is, the outline of the pickguard won't follow the outline of the body perfectly unless that pickguard was designed for that body shape.

if there are exact universal strat body profiles, that would make designing these pickguards way easier--just use the universal dimensions. but i know for teles, there have been several slight changes to the body over the last 50 years. i designed my tele pickguard by tracing the body profile so the pickguard would follow it exactly. so i'm wondering how these pickguards could be designed to be perfect without having one of the bodies in-hand to copy the outline.


----------



## Splees (Dec 15, 2007)

OH no, now the tele gas is starting up. I just sold that damn thing. GRRR. This is really great news though. I've been moving away from my other superstrat sevens and playing the fender sixer lately. I've always like teles more though. ahhh decisions. 

I know you said you can't discuss the options, specs and design but these are supposed to be fairly true to the designs we all know, right?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 15, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> yes, Rio Grandes are the only non-custom option, now that Anderson doesn't make their 7-string pickups anymore, and they sound great. Duncan Custom Shop will make 7-string strat single-coils and 7-string Tele bridge and neck pickups.



Bare Knuckle makes seven string versions of their single coil pups as well.


----------



## astrocreep (Dec 15, 2007)

Can't help but ask... any lefty necks/bodies likely?


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> These are supposed to be like Strats



 This is no place for wizard necks. 

Thanks for the update, Eric.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 15, 2007)

Just some answers to the questions asked here.

These guitars will be very traditional. We're not trying to reinvent the wheel. We just want a seveneth string. They only inovations will be in making sure the necks are totally stable. There may be some non-traditional radius options and fret materials but all in all they will look a lot like the guitars we all know and love. 

As for lefties I have no idea it never came up. I'll have to ask. 

Pickguards I was going to ask for the dimensions from USACG then get someone to cut some. I know I'll need the specs from them to get anyone to cut some pickguards for us. 

I really appreciate the enthusiasm. It not only helps keeps pushing me along it proves to USACG that there is a market out there and it is a project worth persuing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Splees (Dec 16, 2007)

YES. Thank you, that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I can't wait for these bad boys to come out.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 16, 2007)

I would absolutely love one at a good price


----------



## ghoti (Dec 16, 2007)

A 7-string tele would be sweet. The nicest obviously tele-inspired guitars I've yet seen would have to be the ospreys, here

http://ricecustomguitars.20m.com/instruments/085ospreyI.html

No lower bout to skewer your hand on...


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2007)

^ I don't like it at all


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wanted to take a second to say thank you to Eric for all of his hard work on this.

Thanks man 

Oh and HOLY CRAP! I hadn't realized USACG did finishing as well... that's awesome as these would truly be a matter of ordering, assembling wiring, and bam instant awesomeness 

Ok they don't do nut cutting / installation so that's one tricky thing that would need done with these which is a bummer. fortunately I have a local shop that could do that for me, and if I provide the nut to work with it's cheaper than buying the file set. I may just end up with a seven string tele yet 

One thing does confuse me though, they explicitly say on their site that they cut pickguards, so why do you need to source them?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 16, 2007)

ghoti said:


> A 7-string tele would be sweet. The nicest obviously tele-inspired guitars I've yet seen would have to be the ospreys, here
> 
> http://ricecustomguitars.20m.com/instruments/085ospreyI.html
> 
> No lower bout to skewer your hand on...




 

Someone needs to kill it!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2007)

ghoti said:


> The nicest obviously tele-inspired guitars I've yet seen would have to be the ospreys, here
> 
> http://ricecustomguitars.20m.com/instruments/085ospreyI.html



Well, you've not seen enough!







* psp thinks these are ugly as f*ck... But hey, to each his own.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> One thing does confuse me though, they explicitly say on their site that they cut pickguards, so why do you need to source them?



USACG is a small company, I think it's like eight employees. They do pickguards but onoy like once a month and in fairly small batches. They apparently refer a lot of their pickguard buisness out to other companies just to speed customers' orders and lessen their work load slightly. Rob wasn't too sure they could squeeze in the extra load or that people would want to wait.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> USACG is a small company, I think it's like eight employees. They do pickguards but onoy like once a month and in fairly small batches. They apparently refer a lot of their pickguard buisness out to other companies just to speed customers' orders and lessen their work load slightly. Rob wasn't too sure they could squeeze in the extra load or that people would want to wait.



Ok I guess that makes sense... though I think I'd probably have them do it just to be 100% sure it would fit correctly


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe they will decide to do pickguards. I can't say for certain. I kind of hope they do. But they've been so cool to us so far I hate to get too pushy.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 16, 2007)

maybe they should do the initial pickguards, and then have the design duplicated from there?


----------



## Jason (Dec 16, 2007)

IIRC Shannon has a buddy that makes killer single coils for 7's. Shoot  a pm


----------



## Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

I would love a 7-string strat. How traditional is this going to be? In other words, I am all for a traditional strat, but would still like a S-S-H config, like the Big Apple Strat from Fender.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 17, 2007)

The pickup routing is up to the end user. So if you want a SSS or a SSH it's all good.


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> yes, Rio Grandes are the only non-custom option, now that Anderson doesn't make their 7-string pickups anymore, and they sound great. Duncan Custom Shop will make 7-string strat single-coils and 7-string Tele bridge and neck pickups.



Honestly, if they're going to use any existing pickup for a route template, I'd vote for the Blaze single for the simple fact that given the number of UV's on the market any maker who wanted to get into the seven string singlecoil market who made a pickup that WASN'T compatable with the Universe would be crazy.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> Honestly, if they're going to use any existing pickup for a route template, I'd vote for the Blaze single for the simple fact that given the number of UV's on the market any maker who wanted to get into the seven string singlecoil market who made a pickup that WASN'T compatable with the Universe would be crazy.




The downside wth using the Blazes as the template is this, who's actually going to use on their guitar? I have a feeling most people are going to go the RioGrande/BKP/Duncan Custom Shop route.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> The pickup routing is up to the end user. So if you want a SSS or a SSH it's all good.



That's cool. Hard to say what I'd do though, because while the neck-middle tone is probably my favorite strat tone, the middle-bridge (with bridge being a single-coil) is really killer too. 

Regardless, this is a cool project, and it's good to see USACG doing this, since Warmoth is absolutely stubborn about changing even the damn scale length on theirs. 

Why those retards don't realize 25" is *not* an ideal scale for 7-string, I'll never know.


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 17, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> The downside wth using the Blazes as the template is this, who's actually going to use on their guitar? I have a feeling most people are going to go the RioGrande/BKP/Duncan Custom Shop route.



The lack of a flanged route (blaze single) as standard for the single coils would be a pain in the ass to most people I think. You can always drop a blaze single into a flanged route but not the other way around. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 17, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> The downside wth using the Blazes as the template is this, who's actually going to use on their guitar? I have a feeling most people are going to go the RioGrande/BKP/Duncan Custom Shop route.



emphatically agree. not just because all those real single coils sound much better, but also because the Blaze is smaller not larger. if they do a Rio Grande-sized single coil route, you could still put a Blaze in there. but if they do a Blaze-sized route, then you can't use any other brand because they're too large to fit in that hole.


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> emphatically agree. not just because all those real single coils sound much better, but also because the Blaze is smaller not larger. if they do a Rio Grande-sized single coil route, you could still put a Blaze in there. but if they do a Blaze-sized route, then you can't use any other brand because they're too large to fit in that hole.



Ahh, I didn't know that.  Never mind.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 17, 2007)

so much for that lol


----------



## emguitars (Dec 19, 2007)

How about this one? I built it a couple of years ago.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 20, 2007)

^

Nice way to come aboard! (and nice strat!!!! You know how much people here want one?)


----------



## Pablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That is one nice Strat there!!!


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Dec 21, 2007)

has any1 seen this?
http://espguitars.com/images/gallery/07/stef-vintage-t.jpg


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 21, 2007)

i had, but i totally forgot about that. nice find man!
it would be sweet if it wasnt just a fucking tele shaped stef7 lol. alot of people arent just jonesing for strat shape, but feel and sound. which is hard to come by


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2007)

xXcondemnedXx said:


> has any1 seen this?
> http://espguitars.com/images/gallery/07/stef-vintage-t.jpg



Neat guitar, but really nothing like a tele outside of the body shape. What gives a tele it's sound is the ashtray bridge surrounding the bridge pickup, and the bolt-on neck.


----------



## Swever (Dec 21, 2007)

It seems i dont fully understand... Are they going to offer strats and teles or just parts? 
Are they going to offer one piece strat necks for 7 separately? This would be sooo great!

2emguitars: very very nice man! that's very close to what i want to have! did u build the neck by youself?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2007)

Swever said:


> It seems i dont fully understand... Are they going to offer strats and teles or just parts?
> Are they going to offer one piece strat necks for 7 separately? This would be sooo great!



USACG will be offering parts. You have to do the assembly.


----------



## emguitars (Dec 21, 2007)

Swever said:


> 2emguitars: very very nice man! that's very close to what i want to have! did u build the neck by youself?



Thanks, glad you like it. I built everything on that guitar myself, the body, neck, bridge, pickups. That was actually the second strat7 I built, if I can find a good shot of the first one I'll post it.
Eric.


----------



## Swever (Dec 21, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> USACG will be offering parts. You have to do the assembly.



Great!  So will no fretboard necks be available?



emguitars said:


> Thanks, glad you like it. I built everything on that guitar myself, the body, neck, bridge, pickups. That was actually the second strat7 I built, if I can find a good shot of the first one I'll post it.
> Eric.



 

Btw maybe you have some samples of either one?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2007)

Swever said:


> Great!  So will no fretboard necks be available?



You can buy just a neck if you like.


----------



## darren (Dec 21, 2007)

I doubt they'd sell you a neck without a fretboard, though.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 21, 2007)

emguitars said:


> Thanks, glad you like it. I built everything on that guitar myself, the body, neck, bridge, pickups. That was actually the second strat7 I built, if I can find a good shot of the first one I'll post it.
> Eric.



OK, Start building mine:

Seafoam Green, please, white pickguard. Done by Christmas?  

Seriously, that is beautiful!


----------



## Swever (Dec 21, 2007)

Eeeeh.... I mean the sigle piece necks, that do have no separate fretboard. 

USACG - Custom Guitar and Bass Neck Pricing 

They have the 6 string version available, and i'm wondering if 7 string will be...


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2007)

Swever said:


> Eeeeh.... I mean the sigle piece necks, that do have no separate fretboard.
> 
> USACG - Custom Guitar and Bass Neck Pricing
> 
> They have the 6 string version available, and i'm wondering if 7 string will be...



All I can say is, I don't know. The big issue with these necks will be stability. If the necks aren't strong enough to handle the tension then they're worthless. If USACG ends up using graphite rods to stabilize these necks, a possibility, then I doubt one piece construction is even possible.


----------



## Swever (Dec 21, 2007)

Does the seventh sting really make so much difference?
And what's this graphite rod and why use it if it gives less stability than 'usual' one does?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2007)

Swever said:


> Does the seventh sting really make so much difference?
> And what's this graphite rod and why use it if it gives less stability than 'usual' one does?



Depends who you ask.  Anyway some builders like KXK and Soloway and Carvin all reinforce the necks with graphite to make it more stable.

Here's a pic of a Soloway neck showing the graphite robs installed.


----------



## Swever (Dec 21, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Depends who you ask.



Um??



ohio_eric said:


> Anyway some builders like KXK and Soloway and Carvin all reinforce the necks with graphite to make it more stable.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Soloway neck showing the graphite robs installed.



Thanx. Now I see. So it's just an additional strengthening option, not a substitution to a normal truss rod. But why would't a neck without it be stable enough. It seems to me Ibanez and most other brands' necks do not have this rods and stay stright for decades. Moreover strat necks are known to be thicker than wisards, for instance.


----------



## emguitars (Dec 21, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> OK, Start building mine:
> 
> Seafoam Green, please, white pickguard. Done by Christmas?
> 
> Seriously, that is beautiful!



Sure thing Bill, just say the word! And thanks for the kind words. I'd be making guitars even if it was just for my own satisfaction, when someone else likes my work that's the icing on the cake!
Eric.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2007)

Swever said:


> Thanx. Now I see. So it's just an additional strengthening option, not a substitution to a normal truss rod. But why would't a neck without it be stable enough. It seems to me Ibanez and most other brands' necks do not have this rods and stay stright for decades. Moreover strat necks are known to be thicker than wisards, for instance.



Again some luthiers think that the graphite is necessary and some don't. A lot also depends on the quality of the wood and how it is made as well.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Again some luthiers think that the graphite is necessary and some don't. A lot also depends on the quality of the wood and how it is made as well.



Finish contributes to this as well. For example a raw or oiled neck will absorb more moisture and react more to its environment. One piece necks are also typically more prone to warping than multi piece necks. At the end of the day the graphite rods are a strengthening measure that decreases the chance that the neck will warp over time. It's an odds game. There are one piece neck 50s guitars floating around that are fine. There are also some that look like pretzels. 

Personally I'd rather have them and make it more likely the guitar won't go wonky ten years from now. In fact the graphite reinforcement rods KxK uses are one of the reason I was willing to pull the trigger on my single cut, since the whole guitar is carved out of a single chunk of mahogany.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 21, 2007)

xXcondemnedXx said:


> http://espguitars.com/images/gallery/07/stef-vintage-t.jpg



that's not a 7-string Tele; it's just a tele-shaped 7-string.  

this, even though i'm way not done, is a 7-string Tele:


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 21, 2007)

xXcondemnedXx said:


> has any1 seen this?
> http://espguitars.com/images/gallery/07/stef-vintage-t.jpg



if those weren't EMGs (and that wasn't an ESP...) that guitar would be maddd sexy. I was JUST thinking the other day how it's strange how certain body shapes/images kinda get tied to a certain sound when it doesn't have to be that way. I wonder sometimes why i'd never seen a tele shape body with totally different features. Now all i have to see is a les-paul shaped alder body guitar with single coils. That'd be... well kinda dumb. but cool to see!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 21, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> this, even though i'm way not done, is a 7-string Tele:





That's gonna be AWESOME.

:jealous:


----------



## emguitars (Dec 23, 2007)

emguitars said:


> Thanks, glad you like it. I built everything on that guitar myself, the body, neck, bridge, pickups. That was actually the second strat7 I built, if I can find a good shot of the first one I'll post it.
> Eric.



Well, I found the only pic I have of my original 7 string. Trans purple finish on alder with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, hand wound pups and custom bridge.Sorry for the shitty picture quality, it's all I've got.
Eric.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 23, 2007)

emguitars said:


> Well, I found the only pic I have of my original 7 string. Trans purple finish on alder with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, hand wound pups and custom bridge.Sorry for the shitty picture quality, it's all I've got.
> Eric.




wow, no inlays, purple and it's a REAL 7 string strat! that's exactly what i'm looking for.

beautiful guitar


----------



## tie my rope (Dec 23, 2007)

emguitars said:


> Well, I found the only pic I have of my original 7 string. Trans purple finish on alder with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, hand wound pups and custom bridge.Sorry for the shitty picture quality, it's all I've got.
> Eric.



i actualy REALY like that


----------



## emguitars (Dec 23, 2007)

tie my rope said:


> i actualy REALY like that



Thanks for the kind words. It's always nice to know one's work is appreciated.
Here's another one, while it's not a 7 it is an interesting variation on a theme.
Eric.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> that's not a 7-string Tele; it's just a tele-shaped 7-string.
> 
> this, even though i'm way not done, is a 7-string Tele:



 That is HOT!


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> That is HOT!


thanks man! 

here it is after all afternoon today re-routing my pickguard template:


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 23, 2007)

emguitars said:


> Well, I found the only pic I have of my original 7 string. Trans purple finish on alder with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, hand wound pups and custom bridge.


nice work, there! very cool.


----------



## budda (Dec 23, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> thanks man!
> 
> here it is after all afternoon today re-routing my pickguard template:



I can has tele 7? hot damn!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good Scott


----------



## playstopause (Dec 23, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> thanks man!
> 
> here it is after all afternoon today re-routing my pickguard template



This is SO sweet. Really great looking!


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 23, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> if those weren't EMGs (and that wasn't an ESP...) that guitar would be maddd sexy. I was JUST thinking the other day how it's strange how certain body shapes/images kinda get tied to a certain sound when it doesn't have to be that way. I wonder sometimes why i'd never seen a tele shape body with totally different features. Now all i have to see is a les-paul shaped alder body guitar with single coils. That'd be... well kinda dumb. but cool to see!



Actually, I have seen one with S/S/S- can't remember where though...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Actually, I have seen one with S/S/S- can't remember where though...



It's a Japanese market ESP... if I recall it had S/S/S and a Floyd 

Don't remember if it was alder though


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> This is SO sweet. Really great looking!


thanks dudes! eventually i'll have to take it apart and start staining it, but not until next spring when the weather warms up.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 24, 2007)

emguitars said:


> Well, I found the only pic I have of my original 7 string. Trans purple finish on alder with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, hand wound pups and custom bridge.Sorry for the shitty picture quality, it's all I've got.
> Eric.



you win


----------



## playstopause (Dec 24, 2007)

God damn it, where's Drew?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 25, 2007)

It needs a maple board!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

It needs to be on my lap.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 26, 2007)

I can make one for you


----------



## noodles (Dec 26, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> thanks man!
> 
> here it is after all afternoon today re-routing my pickguard template:



Want! Need!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 26, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> thanks man!
> 
> here it is after all afternoon today re-routing my pickguard template:





You're the grooviest Scott.


----------



## Drew (Dec 26, 2007)

playstopause said:


> God damn it, where's Drew?



Still around. 

You know, I'm gradually cooling on the idea of a true seven string strat... Rather, I'd like something with strat-like specs, but more shred-oriented. An alder body, H-H with a push-pull coil tap and a three way, maple 22-fret (or 24 fret if I had to) neck and fretboard, and if I can' get a Wilkinson 7-string trem, then at least a Floyd of sorts. 

I  my strat, but I'd miss having humbuckers, too.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 26, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I can make one for you



[action=Desecrated]sticks fingers in his hear and goes "-la la la la la la I cant hear you!"[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Still around.
> 
> You know, I'm gradually cooling on the idea of a true seven string strat... Rather, I'd like something with strat-like specs, but more shred-oriented. An alder body, H-H with a push-pull coil tap and a three way, maple 22-fret (or 24 fret if I had to) neck and fretboard, and if I can' get a Wilkinson 7-string trem, then at least a Floyd of sorts.
> 
> I  my strat, but I'd miss having humbuckers, too.



What about stacked humbuckers ?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Still around.
> 
> You know, I'm gradually cooling on the idea of a true seven string strat... Rather, I'd like something with strat-like specs, but more shred-oriented. An alder body, H-H with a push-pull coil tap and a three way, maple 22-fret (or 24 fret if I had to) neck and fretboard, and if I can' get a Wilkinson 7-string trem, then at least a Floyd of sorts.
> 
> I  my strat, but I'd miss having humbuckers, too.



That's not a Strat foo!! 

Actually this project, when completed, can get you close to that.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 26, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That's not a Strat foo!!
> 
> Actually this project, when completed, can get you close to that.



So could an alder replacement body and two push/pull pots for his UV 

On a side note that I don't think I posted publicly, we're working on getting Rio Grande to make tele pups for Scott's bridge


----------



## Drew (Dec 26, 2007)

Your point?  

 I've already got one strat. It kicks ass. I'd rather have a second guitar as a seven that, while it can cop the Strat vibe, it also doesn't JUST have to be a strat. My strat sounds amazing, but even then I've spent a lot of time modding it to be something other than a pure strat - the Wilkinson and a graphite nut means it performs like a Floyd, the Lace Sensors are dead quiet like humbuckers, etc.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 26, 2007)

God damn it Drew!! Unless a Strat has true single coil pickups and a trem that refuses to stay in tune and is at least 45 years old it's not a Strat!! Don't you ever go on the internets?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 26, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> God damn it Drew!! Unless a Strat has true single coil pickups and a trem that refuses to stay in tune and is at least 45 years old it's not a Strat!! Don't you ever go on the internets?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Dec 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> You know, I'm gradually cooling on the idea of a true seven string strat... Rather, I'd like something with strat-like specs, but more shred-oriented. An alder body, H-H with a push-pull coil tap and a three way, maple 22-fret (or 24 fret if I had to) neck and fretboard, and if I can' get a Wilkinson 7-string trem, then at least a Floyd of sorts.



False. It is not a Strat without a single in the neck and middle. Position 2 and 4 FTW.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 26, 2007)

noodles said:


> False. It is not a Strat without a single in the neck and middle. Position 2 and 4 FTW.



You'll notice in the pic above where mine is set!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 26, 2007)

noodles said:


> False. It is not a Strat without a single in the neck and middle. Position 2 and 4 FTW.



 

SSH is the greatest pickup config ever.


----------



## Swever (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm it makes me think about having four singles maybe? U can get a true single-coil sound in bridge, even two lol, as well as humbucking mode. But will humbucking mode work? What do u think?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 27, 2007)

Swever said:


> Hmm it makes me think about having four singles maybe? U can get a true single-coil sound in bridge, even two lol, as well as humbucking mode. But will humbucking mode work? What do u think?



It would work, bit I think you'd be better off with either a Rio Grande Tallboy or Muy Grande humbuckers. Both of which are two single coils in a humbucking configuation. 

Rio Grande Electric Guitar Pickups - Sub Categories


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> False. It is not a Strat without a single in the neck and middle. Position 2 and 4 FTW.



Totally agree. 

However, the JS1000-style control layout gives you that sound in the middle position with the coils tapped. It's a surprisingly versatile layout, easily my favorite all-in-one control setup. 

Anyway, my Strat's not going anywhere.


----------



## Swever (Dec 28, 2007)

> It would work, bit I think you'd be better off with either a Rio Grande Tallboy or Muy Grande humbuckers. Both of which are two single coils in a humbucking configuation.



Wow that's great! What's the difference between those two?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 28, 2007)

Swever said:


> Wow that's great! What's the difference between those two?




The Tallboy has less output and is cleaner. The Muy Grande is louder and thicker.

Also I asked Tim Mills from Bare Knuckles if they do seven string singles and he said "not at the moment", So if you want a BKP single coil you'll have to go the rewind route.


----------



## Swever (Feb 10, 2008)

So anybody knows what's going on there? Has USACG started offering 7string necks? Their site is not updated so far.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 11, 2008)

Not yet. 

Hopefully we'll be able to get it all finished before too much longer. We are fairly close. 

I'll contact them soon and see what we can do to keep it moving forward.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Feb 13, 2008)

FTW 7 string TELE'S \M/


----------



## EvolDerek (Feb 14, 2008)

this is awesome, I would love a Vintage white 7 string strat with a bullet truss rod and a scalloped neck!!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 27, 2008)

BUMP! Any progress?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 29, 2008)

It's moving slowly. USA Custom Guitars is great but they are small. I know they have CAD renderings for the bodies and necks and are working on the pickup and bridge routes. But I do not have date for when they will actually be for sale.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd be curious what the pricing is going to look like on these as well. Any idea how much of an upcharge they're planning from their 'usual' parts for these?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 29, 2008)

I've shared pretty much everything I'm allowed to share. What I'm not allowed to share has not including any kind of pricing.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool, thanks Eric


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 29, 2008)

As soon as I know anything I'll post here ASAP. I have the itch for a seven string Strat pretty bad right now.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

I want a 7 string tele


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 5, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> I want a 7 string tele


me too


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 6, 2008)

A 7 string tele would be sweet!


----------



## playstopause (May 6, 2008)

Wow, this is still alive?  

Good god i'm happy i haven't wait for this to come to life before going custom.
It's been what, almost a year now since the idea came out and Eric first contacted USACG? I know these things take time and all... But i just can't understand it takes_ that much_ time. Creating CAD rendering and all that jazz can't be that long, can it? No matter the size of the shop, people have to understand the 7-strings guitar market and that there's many people ready to buy and make them companies get their investment back. Maybe i just don't have a clue...  

Anyway, I still hope this project will see the light! Keep it up Eric.


----------



## flickoflash (May 18, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea !!!

First I want to introduce myself cause I am new here ,I am Flick & run the MyLesPaul forum & have dabbled in guitar building & design research including relicing & aging parts. If someone can please bring me up to speed on what happening here I believe I maybe able to lend a hand or maybe able to provide some help . I have a higher end 7 string Les Paul being built as well. I do have connections to a few custom pickup winders whom some you will hear quite a bit about in the next month due to a upcoming magazine issue & announcement . Also am good friends with some custom builders & K-T-S titanium in Japan ( whom make some killer titanium saddles & truss rods & such )


----------



## flickoflash (May 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> As soon as I know anything I'll post here ASAP. I have the itch for a seven string Strat pretty bad right now.


How far away are we from seeing anything & also what was used to speck out the body & neck ?







WD guitars has the tradititional tremolo


----------



## scottyfathead (May 22, 2008)

If I could offer a 7 string Strat neck maple/rosewood 22 jumbo frets,1-7/8" wide with 12"radius finished in vintage tint nitrocellulose lacquer would there be any intrest?Below is not a 7 string but an example of my work.


----------



## flickoflash (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Emperoff (May 22, 2008)

With a maple fretboard!


----------



## flickoflash (May 22, 2008)

How bout custom fender colors & sunburst bodies made of alder ??? can you do those as well ???

Where can you get 7 string single coil pickup covers ? Wish I could find a left handed tremolo ,I really love to do a 7 string SRV road worn


----------



## strat2tele1 (May 24, 2008)

What about a guitar similar in specs to.... 

Model Name: Showmaster® 7-String HH (Hard-tail)
Model Number: 015-4430-(Color#) 
Series: Custom Shop Contemporary Series
Body: Select Alder on: (806) Black, (837) Antique Burst, 
Premium Ash on: (848) Teal Green Transparent, (861) Bing Cherry Transparent, (862) Cobalt Blue Transparent
Neck: Lightly Figured Maple, &#8220;C&#8221; Shape, (Polyurethane Finish) 
Fingerboard: Rosewood, 9.5&#8221; Radius (241 mm)
No. of Frets: 22 Medium Jumbo Frets
Scale Length: 25.5&#8221; (648 mm)
Width @ Nut: 1.950&#8221;
Hardware: Chrome
Machine Heads: Fender/Schaller Deluxe Cast/Sealed Tuning Machines
Bridge: Deluxe Hardtail 7-String Bridge 
Pickguard: None
Pickups: 2 Special Design Seymour Duncan® Humbucking Pickups (Neck & Mid), 
1 &#8216;59 &#8220;Trembucker&#8221; (Bridge)
Pickup Switching: 5-Position Blade, Special Switching:
Position 1. Full Bridge Humbucker; Position 2. Two Inside Single Coils; Position 3. Both Full Humbuckers; Position 4. Outer Neck Single Coil; Position 5. Full Neck Humbucker
Controls: Master Volume, Master &#8220;No-load&#8221; Tone Control
Strings: Fender Nickel Plated Steel Singles, .010, .013, .017, .032, .042, .052, .062
Unique Features: &#8220;Sleek&#8221; Strat Body Shape, Straplock Ready, Abalone Dot Position Inlays,
Dome &#8220;Tele&#8221; Knobs
Source: U.S. Fender Custom Shop

AND/OR

Model Name: Showmaster® 7-String HH (Deluxe Locking Trem)
Model Number: 015-4490-(Color#) 
Series: Custom Shop Contemporary Series
Body: Select Alder on: (806) Black, (837) Antique Burst,
Premium Ash on: (848) Teal Green Transparent, (861) Bing Cherry Transparent, (862) Cobalt Blue Transparent
Neck: Lightly Figured Maple, &#8220;C&#8221; Shape,(Polyurethane Finish) 
Fingerboard: Rosewood, 9.5&#8221; Radius (241 mm)
No. of Frets: 22 Medium Jumbo Frets
Scale Length: 25.5&#8221; (648 mm)
Width @ Nut: 1.950&#8221;
Hardware: Chrome
Machine Heads: Sperzel Trim-Lok® Staggered Tuning Machines
Bridge: Deluxe Locking 7-String Tremolo 
Pickguard: None
Pickups: 2 Special Design Seymour Duncan® Humbucking Pickups (Neck & Mid), 
1 &#8216;59 &#8220;Trembucker&#8221; (Bridge)
Pickup Switching: 5-Position Blade, Special Switching:
Position 1. Full Bridge Humbucker; Position 2. Two Inside Single Coils; Position 3. Both Full Humbuckers; Position 4. Outer Neck Single Coil; Position 5. Full Neck Humbucker
Controls: Master Volume, Master &#8220;No-load&#8221; Tone Control
Strings: Fender Nickel Plated Steel Singles, .010, .013, .017, .032, .042, .052, .062
Unique Features: &#8220;Sleek&#8221; Strat Body Shape, Straplock Ready, Abalone Dot Position Inlays,
Dome &#8220;Tele&#8221; Knobs
Source: U.S. Fender Custom Shop


----------



## flickoflash (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok anyone interested I will be sending mine to be run thru a CAD scan for future production. Any change discussion or needed improvments or concerns would be a great help 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ring-strat-deconstruction-reconstruction.html


----------



## Pablo (Jul 21, 2008)

flickoflash said:


> Ok anyone interested I will be sending mine to be run thru a CAD scan for future production. Any change discussion or needed improvments or concerns would be a great help
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ring-strat-deconstruction-reconstruction.html


Let me get this straight: you are scanning the original Squire body to make a _quality_ carbon copy - this means that you have access to a CNC as well, right? If so, I see a minor business oportunity for you, as I'm sure a lot of Squire Strat-7 owners would love a proper alder or swamp ash body for their necks. Moreover, if you are going to such great lengths on this project, I strongly suggest getting and routing for the _very_ high quality Hipshot trem and not simply recycling the POS standard trem. Looking very much forward to seing your progress... and you should go with black letters with a gold edge for that '70's look.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## flickoflash (Jul 22, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Let me get this straight: you are scanning the original Squire body to make a _quality_ carbon copy - this means that you have access to a CNC as well, right? If so, I see a minor business oportunity for you, as I'm sure a lot of Squire Strat-7 owners would love a proper alder or swamp ash body for their necks. Moreover, if you are going to such great lengths on this project, I strongly suggest getting the _very_ high quality Hipshot trem and not simply recycling the POS standard trem. Looking very much forward to seing your progress... and you should go with black letters with a gold edge for that '70's look.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske


Actually I was offered mine done for free to let this new company spec & improve upon the squiers.They in turn hope to cater to those wanting replacement high quility parts

I will tell I did strip my squier to find some nice wood but its 3 piece & very heavy.

The neck I am not sure if I should slightly reshape more to a 60's style or should leave & go with a 70's style logo.

I really am hoping for alot of feedback !!!! ( NEED VINTAGE STYLE PARTS)

& yes I will see that these are in production very quickly with no BS

The only thing I will be keeping from the Squier is the neck because it is a good quartersawn neck but I need to rework the fingerboard, inlays , logo & finish


----------



## nogg (Aug 25, 2008)

So USACG took a dump / still dancing on producing a 7 Tele / Strat body / neck offering ?

Who cuts the Tele bodies for WD ?

They're offering Tele 6 string bodies pre_routed for the P-W 'B' bender.

If we could make an inroad there - bangin' !


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 25, 2008)

I just took an order for a 7 string Telecaster body/7 string paddle neck on Friday.

Here's some factoids about Warmoth doing a 7 string.

Please direct any and all inquiries to [email protected], not in replies to this post, nor in my pm box on this forum.

7 String neck pocket on a 6 string body when possible, check availability: $125.00

This will work on some body styles, but others can be an issue. Consider the centerline of the instrument, and add the difference in neck width equally to each side, ie; an explorer body will lose significant upper fret access.

Will still be 25.0 scale only, neck will set in a bit on the body, ie; 
A 7 string tele would be a 25.0 scaled /24 fret neck only, or baritone 7 string scale 28 5/8&#8221;

We can drill for the 7 string Flat Mount bridge that we offer; 
or rout for our 7 string Floyd; Warmoth Direct - Bridges


Such bodies are Rear Route Only. We do not have templates or programs for any 7 string pickguards whatsoever. 


$150 over usual Tele costs $150 over usual Tele to make it a 7 string though we haven't gotten into what woods, pickups, or specific bridge to be used. As to making a pickguard.......we can modify a standard Tele pickguard to match the 7 string neck pocket for $25 but I have no patterns for routing the 7 string pickups nor do we even have a lot of 7 string pickups to model from


----------



## nogg (Aug 25, 2008)

is the Squier Strat VII neck - not the Stagemaster with the square heel neck - 
compatible with the Warmoth 7 string neck pocket ?

B


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 25, 2008)

nogg said:


> is the Squier Strat VII neck - not the Stagemaster with the square heel neck -
> compatible with the Warmoth 7 string neck pocket ?
> 
> B




Not sure, as we do not have one to reference, hence, the reason it is a 25' scale 24 fret neck only that we are offering at this time.


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 3, 2008)

flickoflash said:


> Actually I was offered mine done for free to let this new company spec & improve upon the squiers.They in turn hope to cater to those wanting replacement high quility parts
> 
> I will tell I did strip my squier to find some nice wood but its 3 piece & very heavy.
> 
> ...


American Guitar Foundry recieved mine this past week to begin specking


----------

